# Vancouver, BC - Style Shoot Collaboration with photographers



## ktan7 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, anyone in Vancouver, BC want to collaborate for a style shoot?


----------



## kja6 (May 31, 2013)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is a "style shoot" - shooting human models?

I'd be interested in doing some photowalks when I'm back in the country (after June 23rd), if we can gather some troops.


----------



## tirediron (May 31, 2013)

A little more detail... concept, timing, etc?


----------

